# BLOW'N IN THE WIND



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Brand new experience for 3 mo. old Fergy... OMG ! the wind was blowing. U would have thought it was Halloween!!
A post card blew up the street behind him... some leaves went scurrying across the street... The TREES were blowing and MOVING...
He was sooo funny!! We started out on our normal evening walk, and Pearl decided we were going to the Canyon ( Miraleste Canyou) it is her favourite. The wind was "Whippin" and stuff was blowing everywhere, and Fergy was just going nuts.
When we get to the canyon, we can go off leash, it is a well groomed trail, with little to no dogs, or people. 
Mr. Ferguson must have done 3 miles to our 1, with the running back and forth, to make sure we were coming. When he would get 10 ft ahead, he would slam on the brakes, stop and check to make sure we were right behind him. 
But between the wind, and the dirt devils, the trees, and the leaves blowing around... the sirens from the major street we could not see... poor little guy was exhausted and delighted. He had such a good time, and Pearl WAS smiling because... now he would be sleeping, and not chewing on her.
WE ALL WIN

Unfortunately, he snuffed something up his nose yesterday, and is headed to the VET in the AM to see what it is. He is still sneezing, and one cannot ignore the dogs snozola... It MUST be checked out.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Sounds like you're having a blast with your little guy. Hope little Solo Mio's nose checks out. Scout has a stuffy nose now, poor girl.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

So Ferg spent the day with Dr. Kim today... she didn't find any foreign debris in his nose, but both nasal passages were inflamed, so she flushed them, and still no debris... He is home and sleeping off his anesthetic and pain meds.
We have a hot date with Reeka the Vizsla tomorrow so he needs to be " Race Ready".


----------

